# Kein Farbverlauf bei Mustern erlaubt in Illustrator?



## Mythos007 (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht mal jemand erklären, warum Illustrator
keine Farbverläufe bei der Erstellung von Mustern zulässt?


----------



## Hercules (11. Mai 2003)

HeHe... Weils dann Probleme bei den Eckverläufen gäbe -- und vorallem wäre es doch sehr problematisch um einen Runden Pfad einen Verlauf zu machen... gg is wirklich total bescheuert -- ichweiß...


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Mai 2003)

@ Hercules Ich möchte ja einen Musterpinsel erzeugen mit dem
der Eckfarbverlauf gar kein Problem sein sollte aber dazu komm
ich ja noch nicht einmal... Verflixt es ist ein Teufelskreis...


----------

